# Billy Lynn's long halftime walk (movie on US Soldier in Iraq War)



## CougarKing (29 Sep 2016)

Another movie on a heroic US Soldier during the Iraq War:

*Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk (trailer)*


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Fictional character.  The trailer looks good though.


----------



## dimsum (29 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Fictional character.  The trailer looks good though.



I remember making a post about this months ago when I read the book, but if the movie is anything like the book it will be awesome (and maybe a little tough for some of us).


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I remember making a post about this months ago when I read the book, but if the movie is anything like the book it will be awesome (and maybe a little tough for some of us).



Agreed.  It might bring forth stuff I'd rather not come visiting.


----------

